
Show HN: Banky.cc- the easiest way to get paid online - chris140957
https://banky.cc
======
chris140957
Hi, I just launched banky.cc.

banky.cc is a tool that lets anybody accept online credit card payments with a
minimal amount of configuration and effort.

banky.cc uses Stripe to manage credit card payments securely

This is still an early stage project with very simple functionality for now.
I'm just trying to get some initial feedback and interest in the product

Thanks for looking,

Chris

~~~
nodefourtytwo
It's not clear to me what it offers compared to just using Stripe.

